# nolva question



## Alpha-m (Aug 23, 2015)

hey guys im ending my first cycle of  weeks 1-8 of test-e 250 per week
                                                      weeks 9-13 test-250 twice per week
I only have in hand 20 pills of 20mg nolva for pct should I get more or would taking those be enough ? 
thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## Tren4Life (Aug 23, 2015)

You should have purchased your pct FIRST. Then you'd have what you need. 

I don't know how many mg your pills are but you need enough for 40/40/20/20 of nolva and 50/50/25/25 of clomid for a proper pct.


----------



## Alpha-m (Aug 24, 2015)

your right I got ahead of myself and got the gear first then when I tried to get the nolva my source said he didn't have any pct. its my first cycle so I expected him to have everything I needed I should have been more prepared I guess.next time ill get pct first and for now ill keep trying to get it and also if im able to get clomid do I take them both together?


----------



## Magical (Aug 24, 2015)

Alpha-m said:


> if im able to get clomid do I take them both together?



Yes, see Steelers post above. Nolva and clomid together for 4 weeks.


----------



## curtisvill (Aug 24, 2015)

You always want to have everything on hand before you begin a cycle so you do not run into situations such as yours.


----------



## Alpha-m (Aug 24, 2015)

yea thanks guys it wont happen again.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Aug 25, 2015)

You should have did weeks 1 - 13 250mg twice a week. The first 8 weeks were a waste.


----------



## Alpha-m (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah that's what I was thinking of doing but for some reason my source told me to do 250 a week. I'm hoping to get advice here for my second cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 1, 2015)

Alpha-m said:


> Yeah that's what I was thinking of doing but for some reason my source told me to do 250 a week. I'm hoping to get advice here for my second cycle.


250 is basically just above natural levels. Remember that when you inject your bodies production slows to a crawl. So it's not natty levels plus injections. It's just the injection. 

First cycle

Weeks 1 thru 14
Test cyp or enanthate 500 to 600mg

Weeks 1 thru 14 
Aromasin 12.5mg eod (only as needed for estrogen sides)

Weeks 4 thru 10
Hcg 250iu 2x per week (day after test injection) 

Week 15
Hcg 250iu eod

Week 16
Hcg 500 IU eod

Week 17 and 18
Clomid 50mg per day
Nolva 40mg per day

Week 19 and 20
Clomid 25mg per day
Nolva 20mg per day

Get bloodwork around week 6 and 4 weeks after pct or anytime you feel like shit or something is going wrong like your pp won't cooperate.

Total test
Free test
Estradiol
FSH
LH
Liver panel 
Thyroid panel 
Formed elements (RBC) 

You are ****ing welcome lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 1, 2015)

It doesn't get much simpler than that.


----------



## John Ziegler (Sep 9, 2015)

Soulda woulda coulda this that and the other LMAO guys. Alpha get online and order up some more nolva and some clomid, hopefully you can get it before you start the pct.


----------

